# Harry Potter SUCKED ~X(



## krates (Jul 19, 2009)

Just back from movie 

Dumbest Harry Potter Part 

DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY IN THIS PART ..

Download the movie better

and go and watch TRANSFORMERS 2 great action movie and much more entertaining too 

I am so annoyed will post review of the movie after some time..

Caution don't waste your money in this movie ~x(


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

krates said:


> J and go and watch TRANSFORMERS 2 best action movie


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2009)

ico you are a kid.. you don't know any thing.

HP su(ked some big balls. 

I went to hall thinking that i might see a movie like Sorcerer's Stone or Prisoner of Azkaban. Damn, it ruined all my expectations.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I went to hall thinking that i might see a movie like Soccer's stone or Prisoner of Azkaban. Damn, it ruined all my expectations.



WTF is Soccer's stone?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2009)

^my bad, got messed up. Damn typo....


----------



## utsav (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> WTF is Soccer's stone?



playing soccer wid stone = soccer stone  


@krates 

i knew that the threadstarter must be u coz its me who taught u using that ~x( smiley so much


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I went to hall thinking that i might see a movie like *Soccer's stone*





vamsikrishna919 said:


> ico you are a kid.. you don't know any thing.


----------



## krates (Jul 19, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


>



??

@utsav  you got me addicted to that smiley


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

vamsi deserves a "n00b of the Week" award for his Soccer's stone 



vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^my bad, *god messed up*. Damn typo....


 how?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2009)

ico, you jackass....! Shut up.!!! And stop posting that freaking smilies. Tu m00nga ho..?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 19, 2009)

there is no point in arguing after wasting money. I already knew it, so kept off from the movie.
[actually thnx to the heavy rainfall and floods at Kerala]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 19, 2009)

Stupid movie ! 

Harry potter 

Transformers 2 is better than Terminator SALVATION 

Terminator salvation is Much much better than HP-HBP


----------



## Aspire (Jul 19, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ico you are a kid.. you don't know any thing.
> 
> HP su(ked some big balls.
> 
> I went to hall thinking that i might see a movie like Soccer's stone or Prisoner of Azkaban. Damn, it ruined all my expectations.



Soccer's???

Surely you mean Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (2001). 



> vamsi deserves a "n00b of the Week" award for his Soccer's stone


+1
BTW The movies are full of flaws. The books have got lots of flaws as well but they are not clear to all, coz they r quite hidden, you need to like score 100/100 in HP Quiz to find those mistakes. 
As a Harry Potter Fan { I read all books umpteen times, except Soccer's Stone  }



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Much of the book's ending has been changed, with the climactic battle and Dumbledore's funeral being removed. Heyman commented that the end battle was removed to "(avoid) repetition" with the forthcoming adaptation of Deathly Hallows. The scene where Harry, Ron, and Hermione using the invisibility cloak to sneak away from Arthur and Molly Weasley into Knockturn Alley to follow Malfoy was cut. The Death Eaters proceed through Hogwarts without any resistance with a crazed Bellatrix ravaging the Great Hall and setting fire to Hagrid's hut. The funeral was removed as it was believed it did not fit with the rest of the film.[63]
> In the book, it is only hinted at that Hermione knows about Harry's feelings for Ginny. Also, Harry only realizes his feelings for Ginny later on in the book, though it is hinted at that he is attracted to her. In the book, the Amortentia love potion reminds Harry of "something flowery" from the Burrow, which is revealed to be Ginny. The potion makes scents which attract the person smelling it. In the movie, Harry starts to realize his feelings much earlier on. Also, the movie seems to focus a lot more on the relationship between Harry and Ginny than the book and includes several scenes showing their relationship that were not in the novel.
> The destruction of the fictional Brockdale bridge mentioned briefly in the book is transferred to the real Millennium Bridge in London, which is made to fluctuate more and more wildly until it breaks; this serves as the film's opening sequence. Given the book's timeline of 1996-1997, the Millenium Bridge would have yet to exist, construction having begun in 1998 and opened in 2000.
> A few additional scenes were included. Instead of awaiting Dumbledore's arrival at the Dursleys' like in the novel, our re-introduction to Harry is inside a railway station cafe, where he is shown reading a Daily Prophet article about Lucius Malfoy's imprisonment and subsequently flirting with a waitress. Correspondingly, Dumbledore's arrival is a surprise to him. Also, scenes of Diagon Alley being demolished by Death Eaters and an attack on the Burrow, known as "The Burning of the Burrow" by Bellatrix Lestrange and werewolf Fenrir Greyback are added. During their attack on Diagon Alley, the Death Eaters are seen abducting the wandmaker Ollivander. All but two of the memory scenes, including that of the Gaunts, have been cut. Only the flashbacks of Tom Riddle at the orphanage and Riddle asking Slughorn about Horcruxes, shown twice, remain. Yates said they made the decision to compress the memories, but still "got some really cool ones".[64]
> Characters who are cut include the Dursleys, Dobby and Kreacher, Bill and Fleur, Rufus Scrimgeour, the Gaunts, Cornelius Fudge and the Muggle Prime Minister.[65] All scenes involving these characters are either removed or replaced. Bill and Fleur's engagement is left out, as well as any mention of Rufus Scrimgeour taking over for Fudge as Minister of Magic (However there is a shot of the Daily Prophet shows that there is a new Minister of Magic). Dobby and Kreacher never tail Malfoy for Harry, the memories of Voldemort's mother's family (the Gaunts) are excluded (save for one mention of Merope Gaunt and her ring by Dumbledore), and the Death Eater attack scenes and the train station scene replace both a Fudge-Muggle Prime Minister conversation and a scene with the Dursleys, where Harry learns from Dumbledore that he inherited Number Twelve, Grimmauld Place in Sirius's will.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 20, 2009)

great su(ky movie i must say .... went for the first show  wasted everything, Time, money, Petrol !!!!!!!!!!!! CRRRRRRRRRRAP


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

no offence vamsi.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Book 6 (along with 5,and7) sucked anyway. I had not better expectation for movie. Particularly when the way they fscked up Goblet.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just returned from the theatre. This movie is a waste of time and money. And the way several parts of the story have been removed seriously takes the cake. I would not recommend the movie to even potter fans.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> no offence vamsi.



ya, i know ico, just fu(k off.


----------



## krates (Jul 20, 2009)

ICO you got a username change or what ???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

krates, ico is rural terror.


----------



## Coool (Jul 20, 2009)

more you expect, more it will bore you


----------



## Coool (Jul 20, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> krates, ico is rural terror.



 Why???? What happend to ICO id????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror is 
........................
........................
........................
........................














Hermoine Granger


----------



## Techn0crat (Jul 20, 2009)

T:ROTF(Transformers:Revenge of the fallen;not Transformers:Rolling on the floor) also suck to the core.Check rottentomatos.I told my friend not to go,but he said he wanted to watch devastator in action and want to drool over CG.He watched movie and after show was over,he called me and said,"you were right,I now need aspirin."
 As of HP6,Critics and fans are praising it.You can't expect to cram entire book into two and half hour movie.I am definately going to watch this movie because I know I will accept the changes they made to books(read all of them,several times.)As of flaws,minor mistakes are later corrected in next editions while flaws are not remaind so because JKR has answered many of them in interviews.Not like Wachowaskies where fans are still *fighting to unanswered questions(including me).

 BTW read this superb review of T:ROTF : *blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2009/06/the_fall_of_the_revengers.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually, lC0 thought of concentrating on studies. So, he asked fatbeing(nimish) to put him in shameful misery state. 

Days passed, he can't resist to keep himself away from this forum. Created a account nammed ruralterr0r.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Book 6 (along with 5,and7) sucked anyway. I had not better expectation for movie. Particularly when the way they fscked up Goblet.



Book 6 is the best n00b
Book 1,2,3 suck.
4 is good
5 is the second best
6 is the best
7 is the worst


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Rural Terror is
> ........................
> ........................
> ........................
> ...




ICO's alive again


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 20, 2009)

HP was for kids anyway. Highly over-rated IMO. I got bored of it when I was in 7th std itself 

@krates
I think you have to be a bit realistic. In most cases where books are made into movies, the book is always better. It happened HP3 onwards, with Angels and demons or even Da Vinci Code. Even so, my friends agree with you that this movie sucked beyond comprehension.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Book 6 is the best n00b
> Book 1,2,3 suck.
> 4 is good
> 5 is the second best
> ...


Book 1,2,3 suck? Book 6 teh best? LOL!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 21, 2009)

Even I'm loling at Aspire's post


----------



## mrintech (Jul 21, 2009)

Harry Putter and Half CHA  I Prince


----------



## Coool (Jul 21, 2009)

^^


----------



## Aspire (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Book 1,2,3 suck? Book 6 teh best? LOL!!!



You read them???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Naah! I was only counting the Ps and Qs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Book 6 (along with 5,and7) sucked anyway. I had not better expectation for movie. Particularly when the way they fscked up Goblet.



lolumad ? They are the best books in HP series (though I hate the 6th one as it dosent have a lot of Voldemort as he is my fav. HP character  .. and I also wished that Harry died in the 7th part... the world is already overloaded with happy endings ).


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 21, 2009)

BTW, I also agree that book 1,2 and 3 are good... it's just that the last parts are better as J.K Rowling as they sound more mature, dark and sinister (atleast when compared to other kids' books).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 21, 2009)

"HP is only for kids." My cousin said that to me today. He also said that the Movie rocks.

i said, ALL the best.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 21, 2009)

is hermoine gorgeous in this movie....i can watch the movie for her


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> lolumad ? They are the best books in HP series (though I hate the 6th one as it dosent have a lot of Voldemort as he is my fav. HP character  .. and I also wished that Harry died in the 7th part... the world is already overloaded with happy endings ).



Well I felt they were stretched far too long. Particularly Order of Phoenix. The Veil was never explained, didn't see the point and the prophecy just seemed a letdown basing on the fact what was expected from my side from Philosophers' (Soccer's []) Stone.
Book 6 was Another dissapointment in terms of length. Silly coverage of snogging, Ginny looked idiotic.
Book 7? Well Horcruxes took a backseat; Ron imitating Parseltongue?  among other drawbacks. The ending was AWFUL even FUNNY.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> is hermoine gorgeous in this movie....i can watch the movie for her


You mean Emma Watson?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 21, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> is *hermoine* gorgeous in this movie....i can watch the movie for her



She's a kid(18years). BTW, she has to learn a lot in action, The way Daniel Radcliffe improvised his action. Her action in the movie is grave.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 21, 2009)

lol IDK if our opinions differ but Radcliffe is an emotionless, stern, robotic actor while Emma Watson atleast she tries! And no, she is decent in the looks department.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 21, 2009)

^ did he? But personally I prefer redcliffe to Emma. BTW,Grint is the best of his group.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> is hermoine gorgeous in this movie....i can watch the movie for her


She's 19+ and still looks a teenybopper to me...



vamsikrishna919 said:


> But personally I prefer redcliffe to Emma.


wtf, vamsi?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

arey ico, agar thum aur ekbar O smily post kiya na,  mai thera k******d thoddunga.

Emma Watson's DOB is april,1990. She's still 18. not 19+


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> arey ico, agar thum aur ekbar O smily post kiya na,  mai thumhari anguttiya thoddunga.
> 
> Emma Watson's DOB is _*april,1990*_. She's *still 18. not 19+*




sure ???? Forgot how to count ?????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

typo ki aadat ho chuki hai. when i type 18, i meant 19 and not 19+


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

If she is born in 1990, she will be 18 only if he B'day comes after July 22.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

she's born on April moth. So, she is already 19.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 22, 2009)

WTH ? This thread is about Harry Potter 6.. not Emma Watson's birthday.

On a side note, if you want to see a teen hottie, checkout Kristen Stewart


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
+1 

This thread is going waaay off topic too


----------



## Aspire (Jul 22, 2009)

Rupert's the best in acting among the three.

Personally i believe that Lavender Brown (?) acts better than Emma


----------

